# CPU VS CPU?



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

So you play video games, but do you ever watch them? Well you know, i mean like super smash bros, you set all player slots to cpu and then watch them fight. Ever do that sometimes? I do it a lot. Something to watch until i fall asleep, or listen to as background noise, something to just relax to or learn from. Not many games has this feature, but i wish they did. Street fighter 4 does, Dead or alive 5 does too, and so does killer instinct on xbox one.

So you ever have done this with your games? Let me know what games you do it with or wish you could do it with.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 25, 2016)

Nah I think it's boring, same like watching sports in TV ... better do it yourself.

Just did that once with Smash on the N64 with bots on highest level to "learn" but than again I could easily beat 3 max level CPU opponents so there was not really much to learn.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Aug 25, 2016)

Youkai said:


> Nah I think it's boring, same like watching sports in TV ... better do it yourself.
> 
> Just did that once with Smash on the N64 with bots on highest level to "learn" but than again I could easily beat 3 max level CPU opponents so there was not really much to learn.


Premature AI programming back then from a company's first ever fighting game. It has gotten lot better, no more Luigi wins doing nothing videos like they used to. Now is you better give it your all or you win nothing kind of game.


----------



## SomeGamer (Aug 25, 2016)

I like watching (and playing against) my amiibos.  Level 9 CPUs are a joke in Smash 4.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 1, 2016)

WWE Day of Reckoning 2 on GameCube with the highest setting on. CPU vs CPU matches are like Pay Per View level wrestling matches. My friend and I used to laugh all the time at how "evil" the GameCube was because the CPU was so damn smart.


----------



## Swiftloke (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh my Master Hand the CPUs in Smash 4. Ever wondered why For Glorians exist? It's because they played CPUs. *Roll roll roll* *spam spam spam* and don't even get me started on their "play style", if you can even call it that. Too late, you got me started. They willingly retreat to the ledge, giving themselves less space to work with. You want to do the opposite: force your opponent to the ledge to pressure them with less options. They *always* back throw, even when they aren't anywhere near a ledge, don't have a back throw kill throw, or have much, much better options from a successful grab: the only combo the CPU Lucas will *ever* do is down throw to up tilt (a really bad combo considering his options with it) and then it's back to back throw spam. They never stay on-stage to edgeguard, they always go off stage, even when an on-stage edgeguard would actually net them some kind of success. Again, Lucas comes to mind; his Down Smash is amazing for edgeguarding, yet he never used it. Years later, I still have to remind myself that it's an option, as the CPUs "play style" imprinted itself deeply on me.
Don't play CPUs, kids.


----------



## dead_guy (Sep 1, 2016)

CPU vs CPU looks weird to me.It's like 2 humans eating themselves to me.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 1, 2016)

So is anyone a fan of the "Luigi wins by doing nothing" Videos? Cause it just shows how poor Nintendo programming of Artifical intellegence in party games are.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Sep 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So is anyone a fan of the "Luigi wins by doing nothing" Videos? Cause it just shows how poor Nintendo programming of Artifical intellegence in party games are.




I saw that before and I just can't believe my eyes lol

To answer your question I've done that a few times when I was younger to learn how to play as certain characters however now that I have the internet I look up that stuff online.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 15, 2016)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> To answer your question I've done that a few times when I was younger to learn how to play as certain characters however now that I have the internet I look up that stuff online.


Well is just CPU has access to every possible thing in the game, so is possible to learn from their HUGE FLAW or near flawless gameplay. Most players in fighting games don't find it worth the time to play against CPU. I can understand that, to many is cheap, they block almost everything, hard to find tricks to win, more commonly known as exploits. Also boss characters are kinda unfair but i mean still watching or fighting is worth the shot. It has been changing over years to make sure is well balanced battles. But some fighting games just have awfully good CPU characters that seem cheating as if reading your button inputs to counter everything you do. (Insert metal gear solid Psycho mantis fight here) 

But i mean not every game that has cpu vs cpu is a fighting game. Sports game have it, I wish mario party had it. I wish more games have it to be honest, like more games should have soundtest as well.


----------



## SomecallmeBerto (Sep 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well is just CPU has access to every possible thing in the game, so is possible to learn from their HUGE FLAW or near flawless gameplay. Most players in fighting games don't find it worth the time to play against CPU. I can understand that, to many is cheap, they block almost everything, hard to find tricks to win, more commonly known as exploits. Also boss characters are kinda unfair but i mean still watching or fighting is worth the shot. It has been changing over years to make sure is well balanced battles. But some fighting games just have awfully good CPU characters that seem cheating as if reading your button inputs to counter everything you do. (Insert metal gear solid Psycho mantis fight here)
> 
> But i mean not every game that has cpu vs cpu is a fighting game. Sports game have it, I wish mario party had it. I wish more games have it to be honest, like more games should have soundtest as well.



True I just used fighting games as an example as it's what I'm most familiar with. I can agree with the CPU being cheap as all hell in some games; either I suck or they know what I'm doing. I'm shocked that Mario Party doesn't have CPU all players. I THINK it might have in the older games as I remember doing something with CPU in order to get all the stars I needed faster.


Soundtest are cool and yeah more games need to have them.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 15, 2016)

SomecallmeBerto said:


> THINK it might have in the older games as I remember doing something with CPU in order to get all the stars I needed faster.


I think in mario party 3 if you play party mode you can pause the game to switch to any playable character to control their turn, so that maybe what you thinking of.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 15, 2016)

I do this, only on mugen.... which i completely enjoy...


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 15, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> I do this, only on mugen.... which i completely enjoy...


If only we can bring this game to consoles legit! 

Dreams do come true.
https://twitch.tv/saltybet 

Live mugen CPU battles.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 15, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> If only we can bring this game to consoles legit!


There are several consoles that can play mugen, PSP and O-Xbox are an example.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 15, 2016)

ScarletDreamz said:


> There are several consoles that can play mugen, PSP and O-Xbox are an example.


Dat not HD like PS3 or WII U. 

I did remember that someone was making it possible on wii but the wiiibrew page doesn't have any to download.


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Sep 15, 2016)

You mean PainTown?
http://wiibrew.org/wiki/Paintown


----------

